# compact air horn that is rechargeable



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

found this on cell bikes website:
air horn

(http://www.cellbikes.com.au/p_1338_...cycle_Horn__Need_to_be_Heard_in_Noisy_Traffic)

Looks ok with all the boater trouble some people have been having lately. Looks pretty compact - thought some might be interested anyways... enjoy 8)

PS i have no association with them other than me being on their mail list ... yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

its a good idea, better than a whistle in those circumstances i reckon.

Whitworths has a similar one that looks like that one, but not to fit on handlebars, just looks like a scaled down version of a normal air horn can thingy (you know what i mean!)

ill be investing soon i think, i like how it specifically says not to use it on quiet pathways on unsuspecting pedestrians - yeah, right!! unsuspecting kayakers everywhere are in for a shock muhahahaha


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i had to resort to waving my bright red paddle in the air like a lunatic to get the attention of a less than attentive boatie, he saw me luckily, but i was beginning to think he didnt see me!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

The unit itself looks like it connects to a bottle that holds the pressurised air so maybe not so compact however if you have a built in drink holder in the yak seat then maybe not so bad - may prevent it from taking an uneccessary swim if you drop the thing.










at $40 im in two minds to get one. i bought an emergency horn that you need to blow through yourself (pretty loud and sounds like a duck) - got it from a tackle store and that was less than a third of the price of this thing from memory.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I love how cheap it is to refill - FREE!!!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

> ... i like how it specifically says not to use it on quiet pathways on unsuspecting pedestrians - yeah, right!! unsuspecting kayakers everywhere are in for a shock muhahahaha


I'm thinking glorious 5am wakeup call at Five Dock - hen and Chicken bay surrounded by waterfront houses! have to remind myself - use your powers for good instead of evil.


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

OutbackDee said:


> The unit itself looks like it connects to a bottle that holds the pressurised air so maybe not so compact ...


I had this exact one on my bike a few years ago. Works a treat, is loud, and best of all, you can change the bottle to any PET softdrink bottle. I got one of those xmas special 3lt coke bottles. Sure, you could use it just for emergencies, but with plenty of juice in the 3lt variety, I'm sure you could have some fun


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hirosh said:


> OutbackDee said:
> 
> 
> > The unit itself looks like it connects to a bottle that holds the pressurised air so maybe not so compact ...
> ...


ahhh theres a go , must get one for the bike and give those pesky magpies a bit of what for when they start their spring attacks ,are you listening Ant ??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Whitworths also has a small cannister horn, not rechargable, but still it is smaller than the above mentioned one, and seems to only cost $12.
is onlt 125mm by 44mm in size.
http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=144&item=43905&intAbsolutePage=1


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Whats wrong with a sports whistle
You can get get plastic ones from most boating stores
Nothing to break or go wrong and you can clip it to your PFD vest


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

arpie said:


> To be honest, if I am anchored up (or even pedalling) and a ski boat, tinnie or any powered craft is bearing down on me at a rate of knots ...... I think I'd prefer a really loud Fog Horn type noise over a whistle!
> 
> The one in my photo is cheap & loud - 120dbs, the noise of which carries for 1 mile on water. :shock:
> 
> ...


Yeah I check one out today, for $7 not bad either.


----------

